# 351 foot fall



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

DAMN! Accidently setting a world record? Top that, Jamie Pierre!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Holy fuck. That's a worst nightmare come true. I wish there was a translation of the commentary. Apparently he survived? What kind of injuries do you sustain from a drop like that?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

pfft, stick it, puzzy.

How the hell do you accidently ski off something like that on a clear day?

Thats _stout_ though.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Apparently, his impact made a hole 9 feet deep in the snow when he landed and eventually passed out from lack of oxygen. His buddies got to him quick though, and dug him out and he was fine. He went to the hospital, and he has some very minor liver damage and that was it.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Since when do Indians speak French?


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

haha, ever since midgets learned to type!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*more people need to see this!*

Bumpity bump to the top. This is insane, f'in french" I did not know, avec' moi"


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Minor liver damage big deal join the crowd


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

bobbuilds said:


> Bumpity bump to the top. This is insane, f'in french" I did not know, avec' moi"


 You need to work on your french. What does "I did not know, with me" (Translation) mean?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Thats what he said, I guess he was mumbleing. I thought it was funny. 

350' dude. 350'


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

I can't translate the whole thing, but I know that the dudes on the radio were screaming "Gauche, Gauche" which means left, left!... Ya think?


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

He said, "TATONKA TATONKA!"


----------



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

It was 20 to 30 years ago but John Long was climbing on the Diamond and fell 400' into a snow drift and walked away. I remember Outside ran a article on it back then.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

> he was a spammer and banished.


What in the hell do camping tips have to do with that guy skydiving off a cliff?


----------



## TimberTroll (Oct 18, 2007)

COUNT said:


> Holy fuck. That's a worst nightmare come true. I wish there was a translation of the commentary.


Skier: Started as a completely normal op, where the helicopters fly around and I start on signal. From there it's just a matter of following the line you had originally intended on skiing. After reaching full speed I discovered that I had taken a wrong line. 

*Frog chatter*

Narrator: He survived a 107 meter fall, but what actually happened?

Skier: There was a second there where I seriously scared "I am finished, I'm going to die", but after I was in the air, I realized I was going to land in the snow and the feeling of death left me. I set a goal of landing there. 

Purple shirt: Surviving that there is something that few people could have done. 

Skier: For me it was just a [accident? misunderstanding?], but now it's become so much more....Occasionally I...not very often but sometimes I'm like "What are you pissed about?" I mean, there's no reason to be pissed. You're here. You're alive.


----------

